

Ask HN Is it possible to hire a freelance project manager? - fauxfax

Lets say I have a website I would like to have built, which has some programming needs, design needs, content creation needs etc... Is it possible to hire someone to be a project manager on a cost plus basis with success fee, or pay for their time etc?&#60;p&#62;I see plenty of freelance networks where I can hire a designer or a writer or a programmer, but none where I can hire someone to manage the entire project.&#60;p&#62;Or am I just going about this the wrong way and I should really just be posting a project in it's entirety to get firms to bid on it?&#60;p&#62;Any thoughts where PM's that freelance hang out or even list their services?
======
redspark
The size of the project makes a huge difference. If it is just a simple
website, you may have a really hard time finding someone.

If you are looking at building a web app, you might be better going to an
agency, or asking around your own network to find a project manager.

Post some more details about the type of website you are wanting to create
(and the industry it will serve) and I may be able to refer you to a PM or 2.

